# Erfahrung Bergwerk Faunus LSD



## Micki (8. August 2003)

Hallo,

was habt ihr denn so für Erfahrungen mit o. g. Bike gemacht hinsichtlich

- Ansprechverhalten
- Wippen
- Gewicht
- Dauerhaltbarkeit (hier sind die Vielfahrer gefragt)
- Lackqualität
- Rahmenqualität
- Ausstattung

Danke
Gruß
Micki


----------



## Micki (11. August 2003)

Na, wie schaut's aus? Kann mir niemand helfen?

Einige der Fragen müsste Anthony doch beantworten können.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (12. August 2003)

ich bin das rad ein paar tage gefahren und schreibe gerade einen Artikel darüber - sollte morgen oder so online sein,

zur Dauerhaltbarkeit kann ich da natürlich nichts sagen, bei den anderen Punkten kommt das Rad sehr gut weg

grüße
tom


----------



## Thomas (18. August 2003)

Testbericht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t72753.html
Tom


----------

